# United Anabolics Bio-tech???



## Sko7474 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just curious if anyone else out there has ordered through UA?
A friend placed an order early in the week and have been waiting on tracking info.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2020)

Only Bio-Tech I've used was from Bio Tech pharmaceuticals in Uruguay.


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh... He's been waiting for a week you saaayyyy


----------



## Sko7474 (Mar 21, 2020)

Going on 4 days. I expect it to take about 3-4 days to get out, so guess it’s a wait game.


----------



## Sko7474 (Mar 21, 2020)

That would be them


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sko7474 said:


> Going on 4 days. I expect it to take about 3-4 days to get out, so guess it’s a wait game.



Oh SNAP!! 4 days!?!? 

Gosh. Almighty!!!  

The AUDACITY!!!!!!!

How *DARE* they!


----------



## Sko7474 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lol. 
Not really sweating anything right now, just was wondering why I can’t find anything mentioned about them on anything in the last couple of years and wanted to get something fresh out here real time just Incase it turns out shit. 
 I don’t like scammers and want to be able to help out and save someone else that may be looking for verification before giving their money away to pieces of trash.


----------



## German89 (Mar 21, 2020)

the name sounds familiar to me.

I want to say they were on BOP at one point.


----------



## John gnomes (May 8, 2020)

Did you receive your product. I’m looking to source some. I new to this and have never ordered anything online


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 11, 2020)

They are on Anasci and Professional Muscle.


----------



## flex22 (Aug 5, 2020)

UA has been around longer than 90% of the brands out today and has a spectacular track record. And they’ve always passed tests with flying colors no matter who got them tested. So I’d say your more than g2g buddy


----------



## Monster053 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yea biotech oils are great for the most part. Their t400 is my favorite test. I did try their Tren Ace before and maybe I just got a bad batch or underdosed, but i didn’t seem to get much out of it. Their deca was amazing..: and Stay away from the orals tho, bunk.


----------



## Sko7474 (Dec 19, 2020)

Sorry I went MIA for so long guys. 
I ended up finding the right place and have had no problems and legit bio-tech and Abbott product.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 22, 2020)

Bio Tech rocked all the blind Janoshik tests over at anasci, even for the expensive shit, so it's verified high quality... I'm personally never gonna pay those prices they charge. 65 bucks for a bottle of test is wild. Or 110 for a vial of primo 100. 

They also aren't the only source in the world with accurately dosed gear.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

If I recall correctly, when I used Bio-Tech, it was very OVERDOSED according to what I was expecting on my bloodwork. I was not a fan of that, as I want something reasonably close to what I'm expecting.

It was a problem because I was using it for TRT, so it was a mo'fo to dial in, and cost extra time and money running bloodwork to get it right. And it left me with no confidence that each vial would be consistent. 

Also gave me moderate pip. Nothing crippling, but I'd have to inject a muscle that I wasn't going to work in the next 3-4 days or it would be a hindrance.

That said though, it was definitely legit, albeit overdosed. Only ever used their Test Cyp though, can't speak for anything else.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 23, 2020)

Been using their TS-400 test blend for about 1-2 years now, sub-q 40mg ED or EOD. It is great. I know a ton of vets who love it too. They use a lot of EO, so if you are sensitive or allergic to EO, then just be cautious or find somebody else. Also used their Oxandrolone, Tbol, and Tren Ace. The tren ace was very over-dosed, so I took smaller volumes as per the testing.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Only Bio-Tech I've used was from Bio Tech pharmaceuticals in Uruguay.


Same here and it was gtg


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Same here and it was gtg


I do not recommend it.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I do not recommend it.


Can you give a better source bro?


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Can you give a better source bro?


I do not share my sources, nor does anyone here. 

I don't know you, if I give you my source, and you turn out to be a toolbag, then my source won't trust me. 

Why would anyone risk that for someone they don't know?


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I do not share my sources, nor does anyone here.
> 
> I don't know you, if I give you my source, and you turn out to be a toolbag, then my source won't trust me.
> 
> Why would anyone risk that for someone they don't know?


True,apologize for that!


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 22, 2022)

Sko7474 said:


> Just curious if anyone else out there has ordered through UA?
> A friend placed an order early in the week and have been waiting on tracking info.


Didnt they used anonymousspeech.com for contact?i tried to go on that web and is not there!Do you know if something changed?


----------



## Eric Smith (Jan 25, 2022)

Sko7474 said:


> Just curious if anyone else out there has ordered through UA?
> A friend placed an order early in the week and have been waiting on tracking info.


They tell you when you pay.  10 days after payment.  But he has been slipping by not sending tracking numbers and 3-4 week turnaround since virus.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 26, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> They tell you when you pay.  10 days after payment.  But he has been slipping by not sending tracking numbers and 3-4 week turnaround since virus.


Thats them!


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 26, 2022)

Sko7474 said:


> Just curious if anyone else out there has ordered through UA?
> A friend placed an order early in the week and have been waiting on tracking info.


When did he order?United has either been busted or they have changed something


----------



## Eric Smith (Jan 26, 2022)

I attempted. To make contact witty (S) on behalf of the disappointments.  When I ask for (S) I’m told he will contact me. It’s been 3 days.  I’m not saying their busted. (S) told me it was a slow T/A time.  I don’t use same method some use.  But I know (S) always answers me.   So not sure if (S) is there and not wanting to speak or if he is not around. If I assume without fact. I would be misleading you all. I’ll check back if I don’t hear from him. This is (Different) and strange but so is this type of business. 

I do know their was an explosion where ever products or batches were over the winner. (S)) told me.  They were fully stocked.  But again I have not spoken to him as of lately


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 26, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> I attempted. To make contact witty (S) on behalf of the disappointments.  When I ask for (S) I’m told he will contact me. It’s been 3 days.  I’m not saying their busted. (S) told me it was a slow T/A time.  I don’t use same method some use.  But I know (S) always answers me.   So not sure if (S) is there and not wanting to speak or if he is not around. If I assume without fact. I would be misleading you all. I’ll check back if I don’t hear from him. This is (Different) and strange but so is this type of business.
> 
> I do know their was an explosion where ever products or batches were over the winner. (S)) told me.  They were fully stocked.  But again I have not spoken to him as of lately


Let me know pls what happens!I used to order from them on anonymous


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 27, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> When did he order?United has either been busted or they have changed something


That post was almost a year ago.


----------



## Ironbro (Jun 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> I do not recommend it.


Why?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 29, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Why?


Didn't get your answer back in January, huh?


----------



## Ironbro (Jun 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Didn't get your answer back in January, huh?


What was the question?


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Why?


Because I could throw a rock blindfolded and hit better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> What was the question?


*SHUT*
*THE
FUCK*
*UP!!!!*


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Is biotech the ones who had ts-400?


----------



## Ironbro (Jun 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Is biotech the ones who had ts-400?


Yes


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Yes


‘‘Twas good stuff


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Why?


Ok, my real answer... Again.

It was overdosed, and I want EXACTLY what the label says.

Also, it was years ago, so my opinion now means nothing. Didn't really back then either, as my vials might've been different from other's vials.

Also had more PIP than I was willing to accept.


----------



## Ironbro (Jun 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ok, my real answer... Again.
> 
> It was overdosed, and I want EXACTLY what the label says.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! I appreciate it!


----------

